# Got Followed by Crows Today . . .



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Spent the better part of the day on the North Slope of the Unintas today. Wonderful day for lack of people due to the weather.

When I called it quits for the day and shifted gears from still hunting to covering ground, I had the odd experience of having a flock (i.e. a "murder") of crows follow me back to my truck, at least a mile away. In that time, they passed on the chance to harass both a hawk and an owl. They literally hop-scotched through the tree-tops around me the whole time.

With the surge in human numbers in the Uintas in the last year, have crows learned that handouts/leftovers from campers are an easier life?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Either that or you smell like you are dead 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------

